# Elaphe prasina



## svnlenaerts1 (2 mo ago)

Hi I'm new here. I have two prasina. I know they should be cept two months colder around 14 degrees Celsius for winter time . But Must they also have to sit dark. As in brumation box


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

They don't _have _to be kept dark but I prefer it as the lighting in the vivs can warm up the enclosure quite a lot and it is easier to control the temperatures in the winter in something like a fridge or a chiller.

In the wild, they experience roughly 11 hour days (with at least an hour of that time being twilight). If you can cool them to the right temperature and still provide light I doubt it will be a problem, I just find it easier not to worry about lighting whilst wintering them.


----------



## svnlenaerts1 (2 mo ago)

Thrasops said:


> They don't _have _to be kept dark but I prefer it as the lighting in the vivs can warm up the enclosure quite a lot and it is easier to control the temperatures in the winter in something like a fridge or a chiller.
> 
> In the wild, they experience roughly 11 hour days (with at least an hour of that time being twilight). If you can cool them to the right temperature and still provide light I doubt it will be a problem, I just find it easier not to worry about lighting whilst wintering them.


Thanks, I get a temperature of 12 degrees in my terrarium. Ordinary LED light and ceramic lamp wan


----------



## svnlenaerts1 (2 mo ago)

Thank you. I now have ceramic lamp with LED lamp next to it. The room is in winter around 12 degrees. I still have a few snakes that are around that temperature. Thank you really. I didn't find this on the internet


----------

